# The SBHonline Community Daily > Digerati Discussions! >  >   1

## Skeeter

1

----------


## JEK

It could be a virus you had on the old hard drive and when you restored, you restored the virus. Or it could be a mouse driver issue. I would take it to the Genius Bar of your hardware manufacturer or your software provider.

----------


## BBT

Does Toshiba or Microsoft have a Genius Bar. That line would be huge.

----------


## BBT

Hey JEK has Apple sent you anything or does your order show any activity for your Friday Delivery?  Mine still says will ship late April. I know the articles say we will get it on Friday but it's odd no tracking number assigned. But I believe they are using Fedex for these

----------


## JEK

> Does Toshiba or Microsoft have a Genius Bar. That line would be huge.



Oh, no, I don't believe they do :)

----------


## JEK

> or does your order show any activity for your Friday Delivery?



Nada. Maybe they have them stashed in the US of A instead of China???

----------


## JEK

From Macrumors forum:




> An Apple employee told me, "You will see a final charge a couple days before your iPad ships from the warehouse". I then asked, "Oh, so this isn't shipping from China? This is shipping from a warehouse in the U.S?" She then, seemingly reluctantly, replied, "Yes, these are shipping from the warehouse in the U.S?"

----------


## BBT

Cool.

----------


## RickyG

I run strictly with external HDs now.  I don't dump anything into computers.  I keep a few 500G  HDs dedicated to specific catagories....ie. photos, biz, drawings, etc. 
I also keep one Tetra sumthin to back it all up.

I keep programs in my computers and data in my external HDs.  Its a simple matter of moving from machine to machine.

I buy cheap computers (a year behind the curve) and if one gets a bug or crashes.....I turn them into doorstops.

----------


## BBT

Apple changed status tonight to prepared for shipment. Movement finally

----------


## JEK

> Apple changed status tonight to prepared for shipment. Movement finally



Thanks be to Steve!

----------


## GramChop

> I run strictly with external HDs now.  I don't dump anything into computers.  I keep a few 500G  HDs dedicated to specific catagories....ie. photos, biz, drawings, etc. 
> I also keep one Tetra sumthin to back it all up.
> 
> I keep programs in my computers and data in my external HDs.  Its a simple matter of moving from machine to machine.
> 
> I buy cheap computers (a year behind the curve) and if one gets a bug or crashes.....I turn them into doorstops.



i do the same thing, ricky.  after the great HD crash of 2007 (i think), i keep everything on multiple HDs

skeets...i have a one syllable answer to your dilemma....MAC!

----------


## JEK

> skeets...i have a one syllable answer to your dilemma....MAC!



That's my girl!

----------


## BBT

You have trained her well.

----------


## JEK

Like daughter like Pops.

----------


## amyb

A moo tual admiration society developing here.

----------


## GramChop

i just LOVE you guys!!!  you make my day...truly!!!

----------

